

Voting Computer Malfunction Video - uptown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QdpGd74DrBM

======
ColinWright
Same video, very few comments or upvotes yet:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748736>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748903>

------
ColinWright
Unlikely that you'll see this submission first, but in case you do, the
discussion has ended up here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4749574>

